# New Bill enters the House to stop Pro Hormones and Designer steriods



## heady muscle (Feb 13, 2014)

*Bill seeks to close loophole for anabolic steroids*
_Alison Young, USA TODAY 6:21 p.m. EST February 11, 2014_

The Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act, introduced Tuesday, seeks to close a loophole exploited by steroid sellers who spike bodybuilding supplements with chemically tweaked 

Cracking down on muscle-building dietary supplements spiked with chemical-cousins of anabolic steroids would be easier under legislation introduced in Congress on Tuesday.

The Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act would make it easier to classify harmful products as controlled substances and increase criminal penalties for importing, manufacturing or distributing them under false labels. The bill seeks to close a loophole in existing law that steroid sellers exploit by slightly tweaking chemical compounds so that the resulting product is not among those on the Drug Enforcement Administration's list of controlled substances.

The bill targets bodybuilding products, often marketed as dietary supplements, that can be found in stores and on the Internet claiming to be all-natural muscle-builders when they actually contain chemically altered versions of anabolic steroids.

"This bill would help prevent the sale of falsely labeled steroids and punish those who seek to profit from them," said Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse, D-R.I., a co-sponsor of the bill with Sen. Orrin Hatch, R-Utah. Whitehouse added that "many American citizens may be unknowingly dosing themselves with these harmful substances."

If enacted, the bill would add 27 known anabolic steroids to the DEA's list of controlled substances ? helping to bring it up-to-date. It would also give the DEA the authority, as it identifies new designer steroids similar to those already on its list, to quickly add them temporarily, allowing action until the compound is permanently added to the list.

"The DEA needs to be able to act faster and have better enforcement tools to prosecute those that develop and falsely market anabolic steroids as safe products," Hatch said.

The legislation, similar to a bill introduced in 2012, was praised by officials in the dietary supplement industry and at organizations that enforce rules against performance-enhancing substances in sports.

"This goes directly toward stopping the manufacturing of these products," said Travis Tygart, CEO of the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, which oversees testing of Olympians and other athletes. "We think it is the best solution that we've been able to come up with to stop the ease by which designer anabolic steroids are coming to market."

Five major dietary supplement industry associations, including the United Natural Products Alliance and the Council for Responsible Nutrition, announced their support for the bill Tuesday. Steve Mister, the council's president, said one of the most important tools in the legislation is it gives the DEA the ability to list a chemical compound as a controlled substance if it's chemically similar to one already on the list and if the manufacturer is marketing it for a steroid-like effect.

"We think that's important, because we see these ingredients pop up and the DEA can't keep up with them," Mister said.

Tygart notes that the bill doesn't address the growing problem of designer stimulants, including amphetamine-like and methamphetamine-like compounds, that have been detected over the past year in several mainstream sports supplements. USA TODAY has reported on tests finding the compounds in a popular pre-workout powder called Craze, as well as other products.

"That's obviously an area ripe for rogue manufacturers," Tygart said, adding that the issue is a bit more complex than addressing anabolic steroids. "We are continuing to work both with industry and the Hill on that front. It's equally alarming and concerning to us."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/11/anabolic-steroid-control-act/5400735/


----------



## Swfl (Feb 13, 2014)

More bullshit from the people who think they're in charge


----------



## s2h (Feb 13, 2014)

I would think that bill would struggle to pass since it would be close to a election year and the dems and republicans are at each others throat..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 13, 2014)

problem is they're at each others throats and its a non issue to either party


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 14, 2014)

IDK  from what I understand last time it was shot down because it was to broad or to much of a blanket approach. I am hoping they feel the same this time.


----------



## s2h (Feb 14, 2014)

Good point PP......one part of it that appears to be unconstitutional is the DEA's ability to pick compounds that are illegal and have them added to the list...the DEA cannot make laws or add to them...they can only enforce them...maybe the ACLU will do its 1 good act out of 20...and stir some havoc..


----------



## GoldSust (Feb 14, 2014)

This is a Bipartisan Bill introduced by Sens. Sheldon Whitehouse, D-R.I., and Orrin Hatch, R-Utah called Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act (DASCA) of 2014. 

This will pass without a hiccup. But lets look at states like Washington and Colorado who legalized Pot?

This is all political B.S. trying to create a Nanny State.
Fuck these guys, they don't know shit about anything but getting re-elected. 

(Below citation pulled from: http://www.chpa.org/Templates/PressRelease.aspx?id=2698)_Washington, D.C. (February 11, 2014) ? In response  to today?s introduction of   (DASCA) the American Herbal Products Association (AHPA), the Consumer  Healthcare Products Association (CHPA), the Council for Responsible  Nutrition (CRN), the Natural Products Association (NPA) and the United  Natural Products Alliance (UNPA) together issued the following  statement:
_
_The trade associations of the dietary supplement  industry strongly support DASCA, a bill that protects consumers by  empowering the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) with new tools to  identify and quickly respond when new designer anabolic steroids?illegal  drugs?are falsely marketed as dietary supplements. Among the  improvements brought about by DASCA will be new guidelines for DEA to  address products that are ?substantially similar? to anabolic steroids  and that have been illegally marketed to promote muscle growth. In  addition, DASCA will place new anabolic steroids on the DEA Controlled  Substance List, and will change the criteria for placing additional  anabolic steroids on the list going forward._
_This will make it  easier for DEA to identify and catalog new chemicals. DASCA will also  allow DEA to respond faster to stop those criminals who create new  anabolic substances closely resembling listed ones, but tweaked just  enough that they are not identical to their flagged counterparts. _
_Misbranded  products that contain designer anabolic steroids present serious health  risks to consumers. Unapproved steroids illegally sold as dietary  supplements are not only dangerous for consumers, but also unfairly  damage the reputation of responsible dietary supplement companies that  provide consumers with legitimate, high-quality and beneficial  supplements for sports nutrition and performance. These illegal products  put athletes at risk, pose safety problems and jeopardize the careers  of athletes who could unknowingly test positive for these banned  substances under their athletic associations? rules of conduct. _
_Responsible  dietary supplement industry stakeholders have consistently supported  congressional and regulatory efforts to enact and enforce laws that help  eliminate illegal products that masquerade as dietary supplements, and  to prosecute the criminals who manufacture and sell them. The industry  lobbied Congress to pass the Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2004, and  our trade associations are proud to work with Sens. Whitehouse and Hatch  on this critical issue. We are committed to coming together to advance  this important legislation and to see that it is enacted.
(citation pulled from: http://www.chpa.org/Templates/PressRelease.aspx?id=2698)
_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2014)

It has not passed the previous two years, so no it will not pass this year either.


----------



## GoldSust (Feb 14, 2014)

s2h - Its not the DEA who picks and chooses, it is The Attorney General who would make the ban on compounds being temporary or permanent. Your right it the DEA who would just enforce the law. 

The Administrator of the Drug Enforcement (DEA) Administration shall report to Congress every 2 years on what anabolic steroids have been scheduled on a temporary basis under the provisions of this Act; and
the findings and conclusions that led to such scheduling.

If you want to read the proposed bill for your self here is the link:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9h3TS8RB7eJT8OzFg&sig2=K-s-RhDb1t8sjjjI0rSAbQ


----------



## GoldSust (Feb 14, 2014)

Prince - Lets hope it doesn't, but this will just force producers overseas and do nothing to stop the flow of product into the states.


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 15, 2014)

Prince said:


> It has not passed the previous two years, so no it will not pass this year either.


yeah, I am hoping that is the case. 

I do get tried of these bureaucrats channeling their energy to stop freedom of the public while they ALL fill their POCKETS WITH WADS of CASH from every direction. And that is both sides of the political landscape.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 15, 2014)

Swfl said:


> More bullshit from the people who think they're in charge



That echos my sentiments.  

However Swfl, you sugar coated it a little. 

*Law of Unintended Consequences*

This law means some choices you make end up working out for you, sometimes they don't.  

In the case of the government shutting down Pro Hormones, it has a couple of ....

*Negative Effects *

1) Black Market.  

The government is going to push Pro Hormones from the legal market to the Black Market.  

People are going to do what they want to do.  

The problem is if the government outlaws them, the Black Market will take over.  

At that point, the government has NO control.  In fact it cost them (us) more money to police it.  

2) "Do you feel lucky?"

Pro Hormone on the Black Market will be like any other outlawed drug. 

You may be buying the real deal of rat shit.

3) Lost Tax Revenue

No taxes will be paid on Black Market Pro Hormones.  

So, the government will end up screwing themselves.  At some point, we all end up taking it in the shorts when the government screws up.  

I am currently working on my hamstring/lower back flexibility so I can bend over more and take it deeper.  

*Legalizing Marijuana*

Here's a great example the reason NOT to outlaw Pro Hormones...

1) Government Control.  You take the criminal element out of it and have more control over who buys it. 

2) You get what you pay for.  You don't have to wonder about what you are buying. 

3) Revenue.  The government MAKES money off it.  

*Marijuana Example*

"_The state of Washington estimates it will generate as much as $1.9 billion in additional revenue_ in five years due to the legalization of marijuana."  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/20/legalizing-marijuana-tax-revenue_n_3102003.html 

The govern now has taken the criminal element out of it, is making money on it, and we are assured we aren't buying rat shit...although I heard rat shit does provide an interesting high. 

*Politician & The General Public*

Politicians are playing to the general public.  The general public is composed of morons who knowledge about anything consist of two sentences they read in the newspaper or heard on the TV/radio knows. 

Two sentences has make the general public experts in every field.  

*Tell them what they want to hear.*

Politicians get elected and stay elected by telling the public what they want to hear.  

Politicians are parrots.  

*Bottom Line*

The general public is the real problem.  They will NEVER get any smarter.  

Kenny Croxdale







Kenny Croxdale


----------



## perarded123 (Feb 16, 2014)

just in case stock up: http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/prohormones.html


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 17, 2014)

Boo!


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 17, 2014)

PHF has a thread about this going under the Patrick Arnold Q and A that is interesting.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 17, 2014)

when is it going to vote?


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/194238-NEW-Anabolic-designer-steroid-act-version-2014!!-(


----------



## heady muscle (Feb 17, 2014)

purchaseprotein said:


> when is it going to vote?



https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/s2012


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 17, 2014)

Pretty sure its a mid term election year. They do this every mid term since the last ban and they never go through.


----------



## lancedouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

Nah, this isn't going through.  Though, if I owned a PH company, I would be posting that bill to try to make some extra sales.  $$$$


----------

